
Bing live code editor with run option - prohor
http://blog.hackerrank.com/hackerrank-partners-with-bing-to-help-you-find-solutions-faster/
======
onion2k
Using the example searches in the article (eg "quick sort java", "string
concat c#"), I don't get a code editor.

